# Little help (Rod & Reel selection)



## Joe Fulop (Nov 18, 2018)

New to Steel and I’m looking to purchase a 10’ noodle rod and a casting reel. Would like to buy quality but stay under $200. Any help would be appreciated. 

- Joe


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Ya can get a good st croix rod 10 or 11 footer but other companies make some decent noodle rods that are a little cheaper. Make sure to get a medium action rod, light action i think is just too soft. I like shimano spinning reels, i would go with that. I would spend most of the money on the rod and less on the reel. A good drag is important but a longer rod is even more important, i think. A long rod enables quicker hook sets and it helps keep your line off the water for more accurate drifts. You can awlays upgrade your reel at a later date. FishUSA online has a good selection of rods and reels.


----------



## connertrost (Nov 7, 2018)

I got the shimano convergence salmon and steelhead rod for $80.00 on FishUSA. It is a 12’6” two piece rod but they offer different lengths. Used it all season so far and I’m a big fan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Depends on the river you plan on fishing. For Small tributaries 9’ is plenty, for rivers and bigger tribs 10.6-13.6 is ideal. Takes a little bit to get used to the feel of a longer rod. Ive had some of my best days with a $30 black beauty rod, not as afraid to get down and dirty with it. The spin reels drag is very important a lot of people suggest the Pflueger president, and I would also.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

The new fishusa noodles by Cortland look nice I think there 90 bucks and I'd suggest a pflueger president in the 25 size there 60 bucks also at fishusa. I own many presidents there amazing


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I agree with these guys. Pflueger President in the 25 series size. For a rod my first noodle rod was the Browning Six Rivers 10'6" and it was perfect.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

I agree with the votes for the Pflueger President reel ($50 when Gander was still around) and my current rod is a 10'6" medium weight Fenwick HMX ($90 when I bought it at Harbor Bait and tackle). Been fishing that combo for 3+ years and it is still in great shape!


----------



## Joe Fulop (Nov 18, 2018)

Thanks guys, much appreciated!
After looking aroung I took advantage of Dicks sporting cyber Monday deals and ended up buying a 10’6 Wright & McGill rod and Shimano Sedona 2500 reel for around $120. 
I’m looking forward to my first steelhead catching me. 
Thanks again guys - Joe


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Hate to put a damper on your new purchase, but I had a shimano sedona for 7 years. I would not trust the drag on steelhead, it was a walleye and bass rod/ reel. When the setup fell overboad last year, I replaced it with the pflueger president and it has a smooth consistent drag needed for steelhead. I do still have a shimano sahara which catches steelhead. 

I would test the drag by loading some 6 or 8 pound line, whatever you use for steelhead, tie it to a tree, run as fast as you can away from it for about 30 feet and see how it does.
Rickerd


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

Penn fierce spinning reels have smooth drag and metal body construction. Love mine, have 5 or 6 in diff sizes


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I have several president reels, a couple 2500 and a couple 4000 . I really like these reels but I also have two shimano Nasci reels. I know they cost more but in comparison my opinion they are a far better reel and the drag is the smoothest ever.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...for me I keep it simple. I have a guide series salmon/steelhead rod 9' light action rod I got from gander a few years ago...good rod just never used it enough. 

...my go to rod is a #8 hellbent 7' medium/heavy fast...but run clear 8 lb sufix line almost always with it...caught steel bass carp 40 plus inch muskies...and alot of walleye. I don't know ... I have 11 rods but again my hellbent is my go to...and I funnel all other $ towards lures and terminal tackle.

I run mostly abu Garcia reels on most rods. And with a little maintenance and oil they hold up pretty good. Now I've got some serious steel/muskie setups but never really use them...

Don.


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

Get a 10' light action Cabelas whoopin stick. I've had the same one for years and caught a ton of fish drifting a bobber or bottom bouncing a jig and pink worm.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

i like my Nasci reels , but on the rods, one of them that kind of served two purposes was the 9'6" micro lite from bass pro, med. lite action. I used it for casting spoons and spinners and also bobber fishing and it has worked well doing both. the rod was around $60 i think so I guess adding the two would be around $160.


----------



## Joe Fulop (Nov 18, 2018)

Thinking about going out on Rocky River tomorrow for my first time, are the conditions doable?
Thanks, joe


----------

